# Super glue off paint?



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

so i was walking out to my car after school and i noticed this shiny line on my front fender. wtf some dumb ass spilled superglue on my car any opne have any ideas as how to get it off. i tried spraying it w/ wd40 to break it down but it didnt work. should i try using a hair dryer? i just dont know


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

there's this stuff called goop-gone or something like that, I got it at Wallyworld, I used it to get adhesive off my window, dunno if it's paint/clearcoat safe though, might wanna read the back, or get some elses input.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> there's this stuff called goop-gone or something like that, I got it at Wallyworld, I used it to get adhesive off my window, dunno if it's paint/clearcoat safe though, might wanna read the back, or get some elses input.


goop gone is basically light fluid, i would not recomend using it on paint.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

well the hir dryer is coming along so so its getting some of it off but very slowly any one else have any ideas?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

goo gone is paint safe... its basically the same chermical compound as butane, we use it at work we make our own i ue it on paint all the time, just be sure to get it all off...


----------

